# Pakistan Wild Life



## ghazi52

*Existing Wildlife in Pakistan.*







The mountainous areas embracing the Himalayan, Karakorum and Hindukush Ranges are rich in fauna and flora, as compared to other parts of the country. These areas provide an excellent habitat for wildlife in the form of alpine grazing lands, sub-alpine scrub and temperate forests. These habitats support a variety of wild animals. The areas are difficult for human beings to access, hence, most wildlife is present in reasonable numbers though some are endangered for other reasons. Some of the main wildlife species are the snow leopard, the black and the brown bears, otter, wolf, lynx, Himalayan ibex, markhor, bharal, Marco Polo's sheep, shapu, musk deer, marmots, tragopan and monal pheasants. The snow partridge and snowcock reside at higher elevations. The Rhesus monkey, common langur, red fox, black bear, common leopard, a variety of cats, musk deer (over a limited area), goral, several species of flying squirrels, chakor, partridge and pheasants (koklass, kaleej and cheer) live in the lower elevations. Amongst these the snow leopard, musk deer, Marco Polo's sheep, and the brown bear are endangered. The Tibetan wild *** and the blue sheep populations have been reduced drastically. The cheer pheasant is reported to be extinct from within Pakistan's boundaries, and is included in the IUCN Red Data Book. The western horned tragopan was reported to have disappeared from within Pakistani territory, but has now been relocated to Indus Kohistan, although its numbers are low.

The main threats to the population of wild animals in the northern mountainous regions include, the competition with domestic livestock for existing natural forage, increasing human interference in the form of cultivation, the construction of roads, and hunting.

The Himalayan foothills and the Potohar region, including the Salt Range and Kala Chitta Range, are covered with scrub forests, which have been reduced to scanty growth in most places. Medium-sized animals like the Punjab urial, barking deer, goral, chinkara, partridges (grey and black), seesee and chakor are supported in these habitats. A variety of songbird fauna also occurs in these areas.

Vast Indus flood plains have been cleared of natural vegetation to grow crops. Very little wildlife habitat has been left untouched. Only animals like the jackal, mongoose, jungle cat, civet cat, scaly anteater, desert cat and the wild hare occur in these areas. Hog deer is found in riverine tracts. The crop residues and wild growth support reasonable populations of black and grey partridges.

Little vegetative cover, severity of climatic conditions and the great thrust of grazing animals on the deserts have left wild animals in a precarious position. Parts of Thall and Cholistan are now being irrigated, with the situation almost identical to that of the flood plains. Chinkara is the only animal, which can still be found in average numbers in Cholistan, but rarely in Thall. The blackbuck, once plentiful in Cholistan has now been eliminated. However, efforts are being made to reintroduce them back into the country. A small number of blue bulls are found along the Pak-Indian border, and some parts of Cholistan. Grey partridge, species of sand grouse and the Indian courser are the main birds of the area. Peafowl occur in some areas in Cholistan.

The Thar Desert supports a fair population of the Chinkara gazelle. Peacocks are only found in the wild, mainly because of the protection they enjoy in Hindu communities. The wild *** migrates from the Indian part of the Rann of Kutch to the Pakistani part in search of food.

The Houbara bustard is a regular winter visitor to the desert. Visiting diplomats have hunted and reduced their numbers. The great Indian bustard is sporadically sighted. The imperial sandgrouse is another migrant visiting these areas. Grey partridges are frequently sighted. The python is also threatened with extinction.

The Sulaiman and Kirthar Ranges present habitats manifesting unique characteristics. The former supports the straight-horned markhor, chinkara and urial, whereas Sindh ibex, urial, chinkara and common leopard occupy the latter. The straight-horned markhor, which is almost extinct from within settled boundaries of Pakistan, occurs in somewhat fair numbers in the Tribal Areas. The chakor, seesee and grey partridge are birds commonly found in the tracts.

The reed beds and tamarisk bushes along the rivers support hog deer and black partridge populations. However, due to occasional heavy floods their numbers have also been reduced. The Indus dolphin, fishing cat, and smooth otter are found in the Indus River waters below the Chashma Barrage. The gavial has become extinct in Pakistan. The crocodile is found in small numbers in lower Sindh. Wild boar numbers have increased because of the immunity they enjoy in a Muslim society that forbids its consumption by humans.

The animals found in the south-western mountains of Balochistan are: Sindh ibex, Chiltan markhor, straight horned markhor, wild sheep, leopard, marbled pole cat, Blandford's fox, chinkara, goitered gazelle and the marsh crocodile. The cheetah, is believed to be extinct and the Makran (baluchistan) bear critically endangered. The Houbara bustard (migratory), sandgrouse, black and grey partridges, and the chakor and see see partridges are also found here.

Irrigated forest plantations have emerged as the prevailing land use practice for the last 100 years. These ideally provide excellent habitat for chinkara, hog deer and blue bull. Forest management does not cater to the needs of these wild animals. This, coupled with the poor implementation of laws has resulted in the extinction of species in the irrigated plantations. Due to habitat disturbances, the ungulates have failed to establish themselves, whereas the partridges have flourished well.

The striped hyena and the wolf are widely distributed in the sparsely populated parts of the country. However, information about them is scanty. Information about carnivores in general is difficult to obtain because of their nocturnal mode of life and high mobility. The black bear and brown bear populations are also not understood completely.

Birds of prey like the peregrine, cherrug or saker falcons, tawny eagle, imperial and greater spotted eagles, osprey, shikra, and the black-winged kite occur throughout Pakistan but their population statuses are unknown.

Pakistan's coastline of 1,050 km consists of a variety of habitat types, supporting a wide range of animals, of which over 1000 are fish species. Pakistan's marine flora and fauna have not been studied properly. Hence, detailed information on these species is deficient. Along the shores, there are four species of marine turtles: the ridley, green, leather back and hawksbill turtle, which are of high economic importance. Due to loss of habitat and human disturbances, their population is also decreasing.

About eight species of freshwater turtles are found in Pakistan. Sand lizards, monitors, geckos, agamas, diamond snakes, sand snakes, vipers, cobras, kraits and the famous Indian python constitute the other reptilian fauna.

Large water bodies in the country support a variety of waterfowl both resident and migratory. The extent of wetlands is constantly being changed. On one hand, swamps and marshes are being drained to reclaim land, whereas on the other hand, new dams (large water bodies) have been created for irrigation purposes. Canal irrigation through seepage has also contributed towards increasing the land area under water in the form of water logging. Such areas support a great number of waterfowl by providing them with an excellent habitat. The wetlands are one of the most important wintering areas and "green routes" of Asia. The important waterfowl in Pakistan are the ducks (mallard, pintail, shoveler, pochard, gargeny, ruddy shellduck, teals, tufted and gadwall), geese (grey lag, bar-headed), coots, flamingoes, pelicans, spoon bills, storks, ibises, plovers, curlews, sand pipers, snipes, and herons. The marbled teal and white-headed duck have decreased in number and now visit the wetlands infrequently. Among the waterfowl are (resident) gallinules, moorhens and rails, gulls, terns, water cock, grebes, cormorants, egrets, bitterns, and jakanas. The spot-billed lesser whistling teal and the cotton teal are resident ducks. A rich wader fauna visits the coastline during the winter.

Efforts have been made to document the status of wildlife and in some cases, the correct status is known, whereas most of the information about their populations is sketchy. With the strengthening of wildlife organisations in the country more reliable information can be obtained.


http://www.wildlife.pk/index.php?cmd=wildlife&action=biodiversity

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Spread over 38,429 acres, *Hazarganji Chiltan National Park*, is another beautiful national park of Pakistan. "Hazarganji" literally means "Of a thousand treasures". In the folds of these mountains, legend has it, that, there are over a thousand treasures buried, reminders of the passage of great armies down the corridors of history. The Bactrains, Scythians, Mongols and then the great migrating hordes of Baloch, all passed this way. The area is mountainous with precipitous slopes divided by ravines. The Chiltan Hills and Hazar Ganji Range lie west and east, respectively, of the north-south Chiltan divide. It can easily be reached from the provincial capital Quetta and attracts many visitors. Facilities include a museum, picnic spots and accommodation in rest houses. This park was primarily established to provide refuge to the endangered Chiltan wild goat or Markhor. In the 1950s it was said to exceed 1,200, but in November 1970 the population was estimated to number about 200, based on a total count of 107 individuals. At present the total population of the Chiltan wild goat is estimated to be about 800. The Suleiman markhor is also present in the northern part of the Chiltan Range and a few urial still survive on the western slopes between 1,500m and 2,100m. Carnivores include Stripped hyena and Red fox.

Other mammals in the park include Indian wolf, Leopard, Caracal, Jackal, Red fox, Porcupine and Desert hare. Houbara bustard, Griffon vulture, Egyptian vulture, Honey buzzard, Laggar falcon, Peregrine falcon, Kestrel, Indian sparrow hawk, Scops owl, Common cuckoo, European bee-eater, Rock partridge, European nightjar, Long-billed pipit, Orphean warbler, Variable wheatear, Blue rock thrush, Stonechat, and Lichtenstein's desert finch are some of the bird species found in the park.

Reptiles in the park include Monitor lizard, Russell's viper, Saw scaled viper and Spiny tailed lizard.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Kirthar National Park :*






Kirthar National Park is the the second largest national park of Pakistan spread over an area of 3000 square kilometres. Kirthar was designated a national park by the Sindh Wildlife Department in 1974, the first of Pakistan's parks to be included in the UN's listing of National Parks of 1975. In addition, Kirthar qualifies for the strict criteria fixed by IUCN for a Category II protected area, designated mainly for ecosystem preservation.

The rolling valleys and rugged lines of the Kirthar hills form a natural haven for Urial sheep, Ibex and Chinkara gazelle. Jungle cats, desert cats and even the occasional leopard or desert wolf also prowl the park. Pangolin (scaly anteaters), porcupines and monitor lizards abound the park area. The best season to visit the park is from October to February, since in summers it is scorching hot. However, it is the greenest in August during the monsoons.

Other attractions in the park are the 18th century Chaukundi style tombs at Taung and pre-historic archaeological remains at Koh Tarash. The enormous Rani Kot Fort is also within the park, two hours by jeep from Karchat. Rani Kot is about four hours from Karachi via the Super and the Indus Highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Margalla Hills National Park, is located in the foothills of the Himalayan range. The topography is rugged, with numerous valleys and many steep and even precipitous slopes. The area is drained by the River Kurang and its tributaries, which flow into the River Soan. This park is the most accessible park in Pakistan due to its close proximity to the national capital, Islamabad. A visitor centre is planned for Daman-E-Koh, providing lounge accommodation and an information service. Lodges, camping grounds and picnic sites are also planned and the provision of a chair lift may be considered.

Margalla Hills are unique in Pakistan, being rich in Sino-Himalayan fauna, some species (especially birds) of which are at the western extremity of their distribution. It is an extension of the Islamabad wildlife sanctuary, which includes the Shakar Parian Hills and the Rawal Lake. The park was setup to provide refugee to the Gray Goral, Barking deer and the Leopard. Protection to these animals have benefited other unusual and interesting smaller animal as well. Margalla Hills Park provides an excellent opportunity for bird watching. A Cheer Pheasant hatchery has been established at Chak Jabri and Dhok Jewan to raise captive Cheer pheasants that have become extinct in the hills. These are then released in the wild.

Asiatic leopard, Wild boar, Golden Jackal, Rhesus Macaque, Leopard cat, Gray Goral sheep, Barking deer, Chinkara gazelle, Red fox, Pangolin, Porcupine, Yellow throated marten and Fruit bats are some of the mammals found in the park.

Birds in the park include Himalayan Griffon vulture, Laggar falcon, Peregrine falcon, Kestrel, Indian sparrow hawk, Egyptian vulture, White cheeked bulbul, yellow vented bulbul, Paradise flycatcher, Black partridge, Cheer pheasant, Khalij pheasant, Golden oriole, Spotted dove, Collared dove, Larks, Shrikes, Wheatears and buntings.

Besides, a number of species of reptiles like the Russell's viper, Indian cobra, Himalayan pit viper and Saw scaled viper are also found in Margalla Hills Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Wildlife of Pakistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

One of the rarest sights in nature.
A baby whale shark caught off the coast of Balochistan , proving that the area is a breeding ground of these mysterious and rare creatures.
The 6 foot long juvenile was safely released back into the sea. Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Himalayan Ibex (Markhor) population rebounding due to better awareness among people of Gilgit Baltistan and conservation efforts from Pakistani wildlife experts.
The animals now roam over a larger area and more frequently visible.
Picture is from Nagar in GB where two female Markhor can be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Marsh Crocodile at Makhi Forest



















Wild horses of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*150 houbara bustard released in Cholistan*






Houbara Bustards released in the wild to populate Pakistan's resident species PHOTO: ONLINE

BAHAWALPUR: International Fund for Houbara Conservation (IFHC) Abu Dhabi and Houbara Foundation International Pakistan jointly released 150 captive bred houbara bustard in the Cholistan desert.

In the past several years, hundreds of birds have been released, amongst which the largest number was 600 houbara released in March 2015, 200 houbara were released in February 2016 and 500 birds were released in March 2017. These birds are from the bloodline of Pakistan’s resident species and were released to reinforce country’s current population of the species in the wild.






A recent report published by IFHC revealed a revolutionary success in their breeding programme by producing over 59,000 houbara bustard across their breeding centres; releasing thousands of captive-bred birds to help sustain existing wild populations.

Ever since the breeding programme began, over 206,000 houbara have been bred. Of these, around 137,831 birds have been released into the wild. IFHC is now producing over 59,000 houbara every year. Having been under highly specialised care, the birds being brought to Pakistan have been well-prepared to manage themselves in the wild. All the birds were individually tagged with identification rings while selected birds were also tagged with satellite transmitters for scientists to carry out monitoring of the birds after release and record their movements, habitat preferences and ability to breed.

After the release, the data would be generated bi-weekly. Movement patterns and changing locations of the birds would be communicated to Houbara Foundation International Pakistan for field validation and further investigations.

Before being moved from Abu Dhabi to Pakistan by air, the birds were closely examined and certified fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Indus river dolphin numbers on the rise with the help of local communities*






© WWF-Pakistan

Indus river dolphin numbers have increased dramatically over the past 16 years, thanks largely to successful community-based conservation efforts.

A new WWF survey says there are now an estimated 1,816 Indus river dolphins in Pakistan—almost 50% more than the 1,200 dolphins estimated during the first comprehensive census in 2001 when the species appeared to be on the brink of extinction.

“Significantly increasing the number of Indus river dolphins over the past 15 years is a remarkable achievement considering the ever-increasing pressure on the river and the species,” said Hammad Naqi Khan, director general of WWF-Pakistan. “And it shows that progress is possible when governments, conservationists, and communities work together.”

The survey ran from March 20 to April 13 during low water season when the dolphins are most concentrated and easiest to count. A team of 20 scientists and researchers from WWF-Pakistan, Zoological Survey of Pakistan, and provincial wildlife departments, academia canvased the Indus river dolphin range. Except for a tiny, isolated population of about 30 in India’s Beas River, Indus river dolphins live exclusively in the Indus river in Pakistan.

*A species in need

*
Even with the welcomed bump in population numbers, Indus river dolphins remain endangered and in need of continued conservation action. Currently confined to just 20% of their natural habitat range due to the construction of numerous dams and barrages along the Indus River, the dolphins are also threatened by worsening water pollution, stranding in irrigation canals, and accidental capture in fishing nets.

WWF has led an innovative and collaborative approach to save the species, integrating research, effective law enforcement, and critical community engagement. Since 1992, WWF-Pakistan and the Sindh Wildlife Department have led a dolphin rescue program, which has saved 131 dolphins from being stranded in irrigation canals and safely released them back into the main river. We’ve also established a dolphin monitoring network in collaboration with local communities, Sindh Wildlife Department and other important government stakeholders , along with a 24-hour phone helpline that people can call if they see a dolphin in distress.

“Indus river dolphin numbers would still be decreasing if it were not for the active participation of communities along the river,” Khan said. “They are our eyes and ears, and have helped bring these iconic animals back from the brink. Our efforts to save the dolphin are also critical for these communities since the species is an indicator of the health of the river, upon which tens of millions of people depend.


*



*





*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Today on my balcony. Paratha for breakfast

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Members of IFHC receive a tour of a houbara rehabilitation centre in Rahim Yar Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Documenting Sindh's dwindling birdlife –
frame by frame

Mirza Naim Beg






Long legged buzzard perched on a rocky outcrop at DHA Phase 8 - PHOTO COURTESY: MIRZA NAIM BEG


KARACHI: After having served for years as a banker, *Mirza Naim Beg* has now dedicated his life to wildlife photography and bird watching.

Beg shares with _The Express Tribune_ his concerns over the loss of birdlife in Sindh.

According to the bird guide, ‘Birds of Pakistan’ there are around 750 bird species in the country but Beg and his birders have been able to document many species which have not been photographed previously.







Black Rumped Flameback Woodpeckers are found across Sindh and have been recorded from Kathore, Haleji Lake and Mirpur Sakro. – PHOTO COURTESY: MIRZA NAIM BEG

Beg recalls, how he alone had recorded more than 275 species across the country and around 180 only from Sindh.

“We have been able to photograph a lot of new bird additions for Sindh such as the sandwich tern, bar tailed godwit, dunlin, blue-cheeked bee-eater, reed warbler, short-toed snake eagle, yellow-eyed babbler, Spanish sparrow, Macqueen’s bustard, rock sparrow and little tern,” adds Beg.







Common Kestrel, is a bird of prey species that hunts voles, insects and small birds. It is a winter migrant, most commonly recorded in the Western hills of Sindh. PHOTO COURTESY: MIRZA NAIM BEG

In hopes of raising awareness about birdlife of Sindh and its conservation, Beg suggests authorities should establish new bird sanctuaries because there are hardly any in the country.

“I’ve been able to photograph a lot of rare birds near my residence in the Defense Housing Authority, Phase 8. Birds such as the yellow wattled lapwing, grey francolin and long-legged buzzard are rare species which will disappear forever,” he fears.







Yellow-footed green pigeon is a species of green pigeon that is mostly found near forested areas. It has been recorded from Kathore, Mirpur Sakro and Haleji Lakes – PHOTO COURTESY: MIRZA NAIM BEG

“I hope a sanctuary is created near the DHA Phase 8 graveyard where there is a lot of scrub and trees left for these birds but I see that our authorities only make false promises and rampant development of new housing projects continues,” he adds.

Beg further blames illegal hunting for affecting the bird population.

“But we have successfully informed the local police department and they have actively bird hunters”.







Threatened Cinereous vulture (left) and Eurasian Griffon vulture (right) are winter migrants photographed here near Kathore – PHOTO COURTESY: MIRZA NAIM BEG

Haleji Lake, he says, was once the largest freshwater lake in Asia home to around 1.5 to 2 million migratory birds. But in just 15 years the freshwater in the lake has been largely contaminated leaving only flocks of cormorants around the lake.

Beg shares fond memories of how three years ago when he started photography in the backwaters of Port Qasim around the power plant, he was able to find a flock of over 300 flamingos which visited the lush green creeks.








Long legged buzzard perched on a rocky outcrop at DHA Phase 8 – PHOTO COURTESY: MIRZA NAIM BEG

“But today due to reclamation projects and pollution, flamingo numbers are so reduced that only in May, I spotted a flock of around only 50 flamingos in the same area which use to have hundreds,” he adds.

Beg’s team has also discovered a ‘birding paradise’ in Kathore where they have photographed species rarely seen or found elsewhere in Sindh, including Asian paradise flycatcher, black-naped oriole, cream-coloured courser, cinereous vulture and steppe eagle.








A flock of Greater flamingo lands near a mangrove creek of Port Qasim – PHOTO COURTESY: MIRZA NAIM BEG


But Beg hasn’t lost hope. He says people are increasingly getting more aware of the need to save their wildlife and our group ever-growing membership proves.

“In order to educate and create more public awareness about wildlife conservation and photography, I am planning to showcase more such exhibitions and lecture at our local schools and colleges because I genuinely believe that photography is the best way to save species.”







Baya weaver is a weaverbird mostly found near wetlands, they have been recorded from Haleji lakes, Gadap area and Mirpur Sakro – PHOTO COURTESY: SALMAN BALOCH


Over the past three years, Beg has gained immense popularity for organising wildlife tours and photography trips through his own Karachi-based tour agency called ‘Dream Merchant Studio’ which now has over 40 active members and over 200 wildlife photographers associated with it.






Birders save an injured bird – 


Besides this Beg maintains an active Facebook group of around 1,601 members called ‘Birds Of Sindh’ that provides a platform for aspiring bird watchers to network and amateur wildlife photographers to showcase their work, the inspiration of this platform was the 9,591 members strong Facebook group called ‘Birds of Pakistan’ which motivated Beg to pursue photography in the first place.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Surkhaab or Himalayan Monal is one of the most beautiful birds in the world and found in Pakistan's Gilgit Baltistan province.
But this is what they do to it.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chukar Partridge 
*






*Spotted Owlet -*






*Bar-headed Goose *






*Falcon with prey
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Paradise on Earth - Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hingol park

*


----------



## ghazi52

Snow leopards have been forced to the edge of extinction by hunting and human encroachment and are now one of the world's most endangered animals. In the far north of Pakistan, locals have long feared them but find themselves now relying on money that saving snow leopards brings in. What is it like living alongside a ferocious predator? M Ilyas Khan finds out.

Substantial investment programmes are in place to help preserve these rare animals which, though rare and beautiful, present a serious threat to livestock.







"These are pastoral communities with heavy dependence on livestock, and a carnivore's presence scares them," said Dr Ali Nawaz of Quaid-e-Azam University who supervises an internationally-funded snow leopard programme in Pakistan.


*A hairy encounter*













Some 4,000 to 6,000 worldwide; between 200 and 400 in Pakistan
Native to the mountains of Central and South Asia, their range stretches over more than 80,000 sq km (31,000 square miles) in Pakistan's extreme north
Mostly feed on wild animals, but livestock is also fair game
Retaliatory killings by farmers are not uncommon but are rarely reported

But despite all these efforts and interventions, livestock still remains central to an economy which has not yet moved beyond the subsistence level.

And this entails a continuing conflict between humans and wild predators - every year there are reports of livestock damaged by snow leopards, and of snow leopards being shot or poisoned to death by angry farmers.

"Retaliatory killings are a knee-jerk reaction, and they continue to happen because even the community, which may disapprove of it, tries to cover it up to avoid trouble with the authorities and the donors," said Dr Nawaz.

"By comparison, the population of wild mountain goats has decreased by at least 50%, and nearly half of their ranges have been lost to livestock and farming."

Pakistan is still home to between 200 and 400 snow leopards, Dr Nawaz says, but sustaining this population will require a massive effort of the international community at what he calls the "landscape level".

In this setting, the policemen and the wildlife rangers posted in remote valleys act as a stabilising factor in relations between communities and conservationists.







*Snow Leopard Foundation (SLF)* 

A non-profit organization set up under section 42 of the companies Ordinance 1984 with Securities & Exchange Commission of Pakistan.

Affiliated with the Snow Leopard Trust, USA, the SLF is dedicated to conserve viable populations of snow leopards and other wild carnivores as an integral part of landscapes across Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ram Chakore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Indus River Dolphin Sindh.*

By wnn
December 22nd, 2019







The Indus river Dolphin or Indus blind Dolphin (Platanista minor) world’s rarest animal found in the freshwater of the Indus River near Sukkur town in the Sindh province of Pakistan. Dolphin locally known as “Bulhan” occurs only in the Indus river.

The estimated remaining population of Indus river Dolphins is about 1100 widely populate in the lowest parts of the Indus river between chashma and kotri barrages. Indus river dolphins are one of the four river Dolphin species and subspecies on the planet that spend the majority of their lives in freshwater. The main sense in dolphins is hearing, the only way to communicate by means of acoustic sense to navigate each other and hunt prey.

Indus river Dolphins is one of the world’s most extinction endangered species. According to the International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) red list of threatened species the population of Indus River Dolphin has fallen by more than 50 percent since 1944.Their ecosystem is in dire and the main threat to Indus river dolphins are fishing, depleting flows, habitat contamination due to industrial, agricultural and domestic activities. Dolphins get trapped in irrigation canals, some people kill them for meat, oil, fishing bait or even to prepare alternative traditional medicines. A new study reveals that due to industrial activities, the scales of dolphins are filled with DDT, PCBs and other Carcinogenic substances.

Scientific Name: Platanista minor

Status: Endangered in IUCN Red List

Population Approximately: 1100 Habitat: Indus River System in Pakistan

Length: 7 – 8.5 feet
Weight: 150 – 200 pounds

Common Name: Indus River Dolphin / Indus Blind Dolphin

*Local Name:* Bhulan (Urdu, Sindhi) Lifespan Period: Up to 35 year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Himalayan Ibex.
Khujrab Park, GB.*


----------



## ghazi52

Black Deer, *Bahawalpur*


----------



## ghazi52

A Spanish hunter, Carlo Pasc,o has hunted a flare-horned Markhor in Gilgit after paying a permit fee of $83,500, making it the third time the national animal of Pakistan has been hunted this season.

The hunting fees for different local species were decided in November last year as the Gilgit-Baltistan Wildlife department auctioned off the permits for Markhor for $83,500. In 2018-19, the hunters paid $110,000 for hunting the animal.


----------



## ghazi52

Black Alfa male wolf
Dec 16, 2019 ,Bahawalpur ,Pakistan





.

Barking Deer / Indian Muntjac,

Margalla Hills, Islamabad,

Jan 2020.





MAMMAL CLICK BANNER OF THE WEEK

Himalayan Ibex (Capra sibirica hemalayanus)

Photo Credit: Mudasir Rao

Khunjerab National Park, Pakistan 

Regarded as a subspecies of the Siberian Ibex (Capra sibirica). It is the longest and heaviest member of the genus Capra, though its shoulder height is surpassed by the markhor. They are found in the western Himalaya in Pakistan and India, usually at elevations of 3800m and higher. An adult ibex weighs about 90 kgs, and stands around 40 inches tall, with huge curved horns. The horns have notches on the front, and grow each year. Their coat is thick and woolly in winter, and shed in early summer. Colour ranges from pale brown to dark brown, with a darker dorsal stripe. They are usually found in small herds, and sometimes around 50 together. They normally feed on grass, moss and small shrubs. In winter, they come down to lower elevations in search of food as the mountains get covered in snow. In summer they move back upward as the snow melts.

Siberian ibex (Capra sibirica) rarely come close to human settlements. This picture was taken near irrigation canal, Indus river.
Most Siberian ibexes are seen in central and northern Asia, Afghanistan, western and northern China (Primarily Xinjiang), north-western India, south-eastern Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, eastern Uzbekistan, Mongolia, northern Pakistan, and south-central Russia.


----------



## ghazi52

Golden Jackal, December 18

Khairpur Sindh





Black-Naped or Indian Hare (Lepus nigricollis)

Photo Credit: Tariq Hameed Tariq Hameed Sulemani

Bahawalpur area, Punjab, Pakistan, 2018

A common species of hare found in the Indian Subcontinent[3] and in Java. Introduced to Madagascar, Comoro Islands, Andaman Islands, Irian Jaya, Papua New Guinea, Seychelles, Mayotte, Mauritius and Réunion[4]

There are 7 recognized subspecies:

Lepus nigricollis aryabertensis
Lepus nigricollis dayanus
Lepus nigricollis nigricollis
Lepus nigricollis ruficaudatus
Lepus nigricollis sadiya
Lepus nigricollis simcoxi
Lepus nigricollis singhala


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Can we visit national parks?


----------



## ghazi52

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Can we visit national parks?



Yes, no hunting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

ghazi52 said:


> Yes, no hunting.


And Pictures?


----------



## ghazi52

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/national-parks-of-pakistan.428915/



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> And Pictures?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hope in Cholistan as houbara chicks hatch*

Bhagwandas
April 08, 2020







Houbara bustard hatchlings.


KARACHI: Amid all gloom and doom due to the coronavirus pandemic, some good news has come from the wildlife conservation in Cholistan desert where three chicks of a rare species of captive bred houbara bustard have hatched.

The birds of Pakistani bloodline were bred by a United Arab Emirates-based organisation and released by it in collaboration with a local non-governmental organisation in the southern Punjab desert last year.

At least some of the released birds, it seems, have survived the harsh conditions of Cholistan, laid the eggs which hatched giving hope that the birds have settled for breeding, indicating their liking for Pakistani desert temperature and food.

Responding to queries, chief of the Pakistani NGO, Houbara Foundation (HF), retired Brigadier Mukhtar Ahmed said that the birds of the bloodline of Pakistan’s resident population in Nag Valley (Balochistan) were bred in captivity by the UAE-based International Fund for Houbara Conservation (IFHC) and were brought in here last year. He said both organisations had released those birds in Cholistan desert.

The bustards were released into the desert last year

He said that transmitters were put on some of the released houbaras to monitor their locations and see if they stayed back, or travelled to central Asia along with the migratory houbara population. The transmitter-fitted houbaras’ movement is monitored through satellites by the IFHC.

Brig Ahmed said that some time back the IFHC informed the HF about the locations where some of the released houbaras were staying for many hours. Acting on the information, he added, survey teams of the HF were sent to those locations where they found the female birds brooding the eggs.

He said that the teams equipped with high-powered binoculars kept a vigil from a distance so as not to disturb the bird, which is very shy and sensing any threat would abandon the nest/eggs. In due time, the teams that had found the eggs also spotted the hatched chicks.

Since the birds belonged to the Nag Valley houbara population, he expressed the hope that as the situation improved in Balochistan the birds would be released there as well so that it could augment the resident population.

_Published in Dawn, April 8th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Baby Markhor from Chitral Gol National Park ️
Credit,Zahran CR










National animal of Pakistan from Chitral Gol National Park 
Kashmir Markhor (Capra falconeri cashmiriensis)
Credit,Zahran







Concentrate on plants/habitat while travelling. Every part of Pakistan has to offer something beautiful and different.
Spotted Owlet somewhere in Salt Range of Punjab ️
Credit,Zahran CR







White throated Kingfisher from the capital of Pakistan ️





Chukar !
Upper Hunza Valley ️

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Documentary | Wildlife Conservation and Habitat Restoration Program 2020, is a joint effort between the Wildlife Department, Volunteers, Wildlife experts, Desert Rangers, Game Reserves, Police and Civil Administration, with resolute support from the Pakistan Army. This program was launched to systematically conserve wildlife by restoring their natural habitat as well as game reserve management with the assistance of local volunteers and communities.

We shared this documentary for public awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pair of leopard cubs rescued in Orakzai*

Cubs came down from the hills due to the continuous intrusion by humans into their habitat

July 24, 2020








ORAKZAI: Two leopard cubs were rescued by the wildlife department officials in Orakzai district on Thursday.

The Kohat district wildlife department officials told The Express Tribune that they were tipped off by locals about the presence of two leopard cubs in the area who had strayed into human settlements. At this, wildlife officials immediately rushed to Kalaya, the main town in Orkazai district to rescue the cubs.

Officials said that the cubs had come down from the hills due to the continuous intrusion by humans into their habitat, they added.

They added that the cubs were being shifted to a shelter so that they are not harmed by locals. They added that the cubs, one male and one female, will be treated by a medical team at its facility in the DI Khan district.

They further said that the cubs will be released into the wild after some time since they are not mature enough to survive on their own.

In the past few months, at least three leopards have been killed in different parts of the province.

Locals had shot and killed a leopard in the Zerran village of Kurram district last week after it attacked and injured a pack of hunting dogs.

In January this year, a leopard was shot dead in Sarbanda village of Matta tehsil, Swat after it attacked and injured two villagers.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 24th, 2020._


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful view of Ruhi Cholistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mother this world is very cruel with whom I used to play
Not a single one of them left.
Mother, we are being genocide. Nobody will be left like this, neither you nor me ۔۔۔۔😥

WildLife..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Marcopolo Sheep at Shimshal Valley
With 6.2 feet long Horn


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## عقاب

Great thread


----------



## ghazi52

An Elusive Animal Rarely Photographed, A Markhor Posed Against Rugged Crags Chitral, Circa 1937.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Great spot: rare Persian leopard pair sighted in Pakistan*


Baloch said there was no previous record of the creature ever being sighted in Pakistan.


AFP 
21 May 2021

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...er.com/news/40094204&display=popup&ref=plugin






QUETTA: A pair of rare Persian leopards sighted in Pakistan for the first time last year have been filmed and photographed in the wild, officials said Friday.

Sharifuddin Baloch, a senior conservation official in Balochistan province, said the pair were first spotted by rangers in the Hazarganji Wildlife Park six months ago.

Adult leopards are solitary in the wild and pair only to mate.

"We equipped our staff with cameras and binoculars to film the pair and take photos," Baloch said.

"This month our staff succeeded."

Persian leopards are a panther sub-species native to Turkey, Iran, Afghanistan and the Caucasus.

They are extremely rare, however, and listed by the International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) as endangered.

Fewer than 1,000 are believed to exist in the wild, with another 200 in captivity.

"We are taking steps to protect the rare species," Baloch told AFP, adding officials were sharing data with the IUCN.

Video shot by park officials shows one of the leopards beautifully camouflaged on a rugged, rocky hillside until it stands up and pads away.

Baloch said there was no previous record of the creature ever being sighted in Pakistan.

Panthera tulliana is bigger and has a different spot pattern to the more common Indian leopard (panthera fusca) found across Pakistan.

Pakistan is also home to vulnerable snow leopards (panthera uncia) in the northern Himalayas.


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> Surkhaab or Himalayan Monal is one of the most beautiful birds in the world and found in Pakistan's Gilgit Baltistan province.
> But this is what they do to it.


Bhai most of the pictures are not visible..


----------



## ghazi52

fitpOsitive said:


> Bhai most of the pictures are not visible..


Yes,
Sorry for that, from now on they had fixed the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Loss of nature poses risk to human health: Conservationist*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber

*Anadolu*
May 22, 2021


Nature and biodiversity do not top the global agenda despite the peril they face, says an official from a conservation organization who warns that losses to the natural world pose a major threat to the global economy, as well as people's health.

"The loss of nature is increasing our vulnerability to disease outbreaks, undermining efforts to tackle the climate crisis, and threatening livelihoods," Gavin Edwards of the* World Wide Fund for Nature (WWF)* told Anadolu Agency.

Speaking on the occasion of the *International Day for Biological Diversity, *observed annually on May 22 to increase understanding and awareness of biodiversity issues, Edwards pointed out the nature-based solution to the sustainability of a healthy planet.

"From nature-based solutions to climate, health issues, food and water security, and sustainable livelihoods, biodiversity is the foundation that sustains us all and in the aftermath of the COVID-19 pandemic, the safety net upon which we can build back better," said Edwards, who currently serves as the WWF's New Deal for Nature & People global coordinator.

This year's theme is "We're part of the solution," a slogan chosen to be a continuation of the momentum generated last year under the over-arching theme, "Our solutions are in nature," according to the UN.

Underlining that there is a strong link between nature loss and the risk of zoonotic diseases, which jump from animals to humans, Edwards said the novel coronavirus has shown that it was time for transformative action to preserve natural ecosystems and build nature-positive, carbon-neutral and sustainable societies.

*Systematic change needed*

"The COVID-19 crisis demonstrates that systemic changes must be made to address the environmental drivers of zoonotic disease outbreaks -- land-use change, expansion and the intensification of agriculture and animal production, and the consumption of high-risk wildlife," said Edwards.

Touching on how COVID-19 affected wildlife and biodiversity conservation efforts, he said thousands of rural tourism-based jobs would be at risk if action is not taken.

"Conservancies use their nature-based tourism income to sustain their natural resource management activities as well as supplement members' livelihoods and wellbeing with direct payments, or support for food, schooling and more," he added.

Citing a last year's report by the World Economic Forum (WEF) on the potential of a nature-positive economy that could generate more than $10 trillion in annual business value, he said the green recovery would not only create more jobs and more economic opportunity, but also help the world avoid future pandemics.

In response to a question about possible steps on protecting biodiversity and nature, Edwards said the Conference of Parties of the Convention on Biological Diversity was scheduled to take place Oct. 11 - 24 and added that world leaders were scheduled to make critical decisions on the climate and environment.

"Countries are due to adopt a post-2020 Global Biodiversity Framework," he said, adding that the WWF was urging nations to secure a biodiversity agreement that tackles both direct and indirect drivers of nature loss.

Around 1 million species already face extinction, with many at risk of being wiped out within decades unless action is taken to reduce the intensity of drivers of biodiversity loss, according to a report by Intergovernmental Science-Policy Platform on Biodiversity and Ecosystem Services.


----------



## ghazi52

Signs of hope as population of endangered Indus River dolphin jumps in Pakistan
_Posted on 12 December 2017_
WWF survey estimates 1816 dolphins increase of 50 per cent since 2001







Despite severe threats to Indus River dolphins throughout their remaining range, results from a comprehensive WWF survey released today show a dramatic increase in the population of the endangered species – thanks largely to successful, community-based conservation efforts.

Following the month-long survey, there are now estimated to be 1,816 Indus River dolphins in Pakistan – 50 per cent more than the 1,200 dolphins estimated after WWF’s first census in 2001, when the species appeared to be heading for extinction.

“Significantly increasing the number of Indus River dolphins over the past 15 years is a remarkable achievement considering the ever-increasing pressure on the river and the species, and shows that progress is possible when governments, conservationist and communities work together,” said Hammad Naqi Khan, Director General, WWF-Pakistan.

“While celebrating this national success, we must not forget that there are still less than 2,000 Indus River dolphins in the world and we need to redouble our efforts to tackle all the threats to their survival and ensure their numbers continue to rise,” added Khan.

Also known as the blind dolphin, the Indus River dolphin is listed as _endangered_ in the International Union for the Conservation of Nature (IUCN) Red List of Threatened Species with all the remaining dolphins in Pakistan except for a tiny isolated population of around 30 in India’s Beas River.

Currently confined to just 20 per cent of their natural habitat range due to the construction of numerous dams and barrages along the Indus River, the dolphins are also threatened by worsening water pollution, stranding in irrigation canals and accidentally becoming caught in fishing nets.

Faced with all these threats, WWF has spearheaded an innovative and collaborative approach to save the species, integrating research, effective law enforcement, and, critically, community engagement. Since 1992, WWF-Pakistan and the Sindh Wildlife Department have led a dolphin rescue programme, which has successfully saved 131 dolphins from being stranded in irrigation canals and safely released them back into the river. A dolphin monitoring network in collaboration with local communities and a 24-hour phone helpline have also been established.








“Indus River dolphin numbers would still be decreasing if it were not for the active participation of communities along the river: they are our eyes and ears and have helped to brink these iconic animals back from the brink,” said Khan. “Our efforts to save the dolphin are also critical for these communities since the species is an indicator of the health of the river, upon which tens of millions of people depend.”

Led by WWF, the survey took place from 20 March to 13 April 2017 during low water season when the dolphins are most concentrated and easiest to count. A team of 20 scientists and researchers from WWF-Pakistan, Zoological Survey of Pakistan, and provincial wildlife departments travelled in four boats covering the Indus River dolphin range from the Chashma to Sukkur barrages. Data was recorded by four observers watching from viewing platforms on two boats that travelled downstream in tandem


----------



## ghazi52

*OUR RESURGENT RIVER DOLPHIN*


Numbers of the endangered Indus River Dolphin have steadily increased thanks to decades of collective effort


*SARFARAZ MEMON*
JUNE 25, 2021



*SUKKUR: *There is more to wildlife conservation than meets the eye. On the surface, much of it appears to the mass public as focused towards individual species on the brink of extinction, and for good reason. Using handful of ‘enigmatic species’ as they are called – your pandas and tigers and rhinoceroses, etc. – conservationists are able to canvas mass support for saving entire ecosystems and restoring a balance to nature. In some cases, in fact, saving one keystone species can cascade into a chain of natural events that work towards environmental betterment.

Pakistan has been blessed with its own enigmatic species, each more mysterious than the next. In the north we have the elusive snow leopard, rarely caught on film. The mighty Indus is home to another, even more puzzling creature – the blind Indus River Dolphin, known locally as Bhulan.

It’s distinct eyeless form, that appears in many ways contrary to popular conception of dolphins, is one overt reason for why it has captured the imagination, but so are the many myths that circulate around it in folklore. Its sister species in the Ganges is already considered an emblem of the namesake river goddess in Hindu mythology. But for us, perhaps the bigger question is how a dolphin came to call a river a home in the first place.

But mysteries aside, there has been in recent years a visibly upward trend in the rare dolphin’s population, according to the researchers dedicated to studying it.



*Encouraging signs*










There was once a time when the Indus River Dolphin was ubiquitous in not just the river it takes its name after but all connected waterways. Speaking on the matter, Indus Dolphin Conservation Centre (IDCC) Sukkur Incharge Mir Akhtar Talpur said the species started moving towards endangered status when the South Asian irrigation system was built by the British in the 18th century. “As the many dams and barrages were constructed to cater to the needs of the agriculture sector, this aquatic mammal’s natural range was disturbed and it was confined between one riverine structure and another,” he explained.

Talpur said the authorities started officially monitoring the numbers of the endangered dolphin with the establishment of the Sindh Wildlife Department in 1972. “The department started routine surveys and since then, we have know the exact numbers of the dolphin in Sindh.”

In 1972, when the first survey was carried out, there were just a paltry 132 dolphins in Sindh. “Even so, there has been a steady increase ever since,” Talpur shared. “A 1975 survey showed the numbers had grown to 182. When the last survey was conducted in 2019, we found there were 1,419 river dolphins between the Guddu and Kotri barrages.”

World Wildlife Fund’s (WWF) Project Manager for Sukkur Mohammad Imran Malik said that his organisation’s own independent surveys and rescue operations supported the steady rise in dolphin numbers. “Our results have consistently indicated an increase in this endangered species’ population. We know the numbers have been growing since 2001 and it is quite possible this trend began in the 1970s, when the hunting of this animal was banned,” he said.

Sharing the results of their latest survey, Malik said dolphin abundance was increasing between the Chashma and Taunsa barrages, a range where the species population was previously thought to be stable. “Direct counting results for the sub-population between Chashma and Taunsa barrages were 84, 82, 87 and 170 for the years 2001, 2006, 2011 and 2017 respectively,” he shared. “Between Taunsa and Guddu, similarly, direct counts have been steadily rising from 259 in 2001, to 465 in 2011 and 571 in 2017.”

“The last sub-population surveyed between Guddu and Sukkur barrages, which historically hosted the highest population of the Indus River dolphin also indicated a similar significant increase in population from 602 in 2001 to 1,075 in 2017,” Malik added.


*Fruits of collective effort*








According to Talpur, the fishing communities living along the banks of the Indus, particularly the Hindu Bagri community, used to hunt the dolphins back in the day to extract oil from its fat. “They used this oil to cook food, but an awareness campaign initiated by the Sindh Wildlife Department and WWF convinced them and other stakeholders to start taking care of the endangered species,” he said. “Because of this extensive work, members of the riverside communities immediately inform concerned officials if they sight a dead or stranded dolphin,” he added.

WWF’s Malik provided further detail on this participatory approach to wildlife conservation. “We integrate research and effective law enforcement with stakeholder and community engagement,” he said. “Our joint dolphin rescue programme with the Sindh Wildlife Department has been in place since 1992 and has been very effective in rescuing any stranded or trapped dolphins,” he added. Sharing rescue figures, Malik revealed that 131 out 147 stranded dolphins were saved and released back into the river between 1992 and 2017.

“Only one specimen could not survive the rescue operation, while 33 could not be rescued at all.”
WWF and the Sindh Wildlife Department have also established a dolphin-monitoring network in collaboration with relevant stakeholders and local communities to monitor the Indus River and adjacent canals and tributaries to save dolphins from other hazards.

“The monitoring teams of this network have conducted over 100 monitoring surveys since 2015 to stop illegal fishing and to rescue stranded dolphins with 12 successful rescues during 2016.”

Talking about the steps taken to protect the endangered species, Malik said that a 24-hour phone helpline has been set up to report any stranded dolphins. “The observed increase in the population may be an outcome of all these concrete and continuous efforts,” he said.

*Threats persist*

According to WWF researchers, habitat fragmentation and degradation due to extraction of water in the dry season and pollution are amongst the prime threats faced by the Indus River Dolphin. Since the 1870s the range of the Indus River dolphin has been reduced to one-fifth of its historical range, primarily due to shortage of water caused by agricultural demands and removal of water from the river to supply the extensive irrigation system in Pakistan.

“Barrages across the Indus River hold running water and divert it into an extensive network of irrigation canals emerging from each barrage to fulfill the need of water for agriculture,” shared Malik. “Indus dolphins tend to move to irrigation canals through flow regulator gates, adjacent to barrages throughout the year and when the canals are closed for maintenance, dolphins are stuck in the canals due to sudden water shortage.”

The WWF official said intensive fishing in the core habitat of the Indus dolphin is also one of the key threats to its population with high probability of dolphin mortality from entanglement in fishing nets, especially when they move into easily accessible and heavily fished irrigation canals. “Habitat fragmentation and degradation due to extraction of water in the dry season and pollution are amongst the prime threats faced by the Indus River dolphin,” he added.

“The construction of numerous dams and barrages across the Indus River has led to the fragmentation of the Indus River dolphin population into isolated sub-populations, many of which have been extirpated especially from the upstream reaches of the river,” he concluded.

Talking about the low number of dolphins in Punjab, Talpur claimed that most of the big cities of Punjab are situated at the bank of rivers and all the drainage waste is mercilessly released in the river. “Not only this but industrial waste, especially poisonous waste from tanneries, is extremely hazardous for the fragile mammal,” he said. According to him, in Sindh from Guddu barrage to Sukkur barrage, no big cities exist at the bank of Indus, except for Sukkur.

“Yet another reason is scarcity of water in the upstream and downstream from Guddu to Sukkur barrages,” he added. “Ample water is available throughout the year, which is why majority of the blind Indus dolphins are found between the two barrages. The only time of the year when the dolphins face difficulties in surviving is in January during the closure of barrages for annual repairs and maintenance in January.” During those days, cases of dolphins slipping in the canal in search of food are frequent. Upon reports of trapped dolphins, they are rescued and released in the safety of the river.

Talking about the fragility of the dolphins Malik said, “They suffer heart attacks as soon as they are entangled in the fishing nets. Therefore, the fishermen are educated to immediately make efforts to rescue the mammal to save its life.”

Mehram Ali Mirani, an elderly fisherman, strongly condemned the use of poisonous chemicals by some in his trade. “This practice must be stopped because on the one hand it proves hazardous for the marine life and on the other human beings also fall prey to various diseases after eating those poisonous fish,” he said. “We are born fishermen and our survival is linked to the clean and healthy river. Therefore, I request the fishermen community, not to use chemicals to catch fish,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peekaboo.. Look me in the eye..

Ibex at Baltoro Glacier, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Hingol National Park
Photo: S.M.Bukhari's Photography


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Ibex....Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

WWF-Pakistan

@WWFPak
Apr 24, 2020

We’re very excited to share the first intimate footage of the Himalayan #lynx ever filmed in #Pakistan, captured by WWF and #KPWildlife on the steep rocky cliffs of #Chitral Valley.


----------



## ghazi52

*Himalayan Lynx Filmed Hunting Markhor in Pakistan for First Time*


----------



## ghazi52

*Scaling up Snow leopard conservation in Pakistan






*


----------



## ghazi52

A Shepherd With Markhor, Gilgit, Circa 1960's.

© Harrison Forman


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Somebody sitting at the top and enjoying the view


----------



## ghazi52

* Resurgence of leopards in Islamabad's Margala Hills*

Reuters
October 15, 2021







A leopard caught on camera by IWMB. — Photo courtesy: IWMB Chair Rina Khan Satti/Twitter


A leopard pauses to take a cautious look around before continuing its way through the thick forest in the Margalla Hills overlooking Islamabad — once a rare sight, but now one recorded and tracked by software and cameras.

The cat, once found all over Pakistan but increasingly endangered as humans encroach on their habitat, has been recorded painstakingly by the 20 camera traps attached to trees throughout the forested hills that are also popular with hikers.

"They are being seen on our cameras every day," said Asad Hyat, chief forest guard for the Islamabad Wildlife Management Board.

Software identifying the leopards' distinctive rosette patterns has shown seven of the big cats are in the area, which rangers say is a good sign after a significant decline in their numbers over the past few decades.

"They are not so common anymore, because they are being killed mercilessly," said IWMB Chair Rina Khan Satti.

"They were once found all over Pakistan, in almost all the provinces, and now the numbers are declining very fast because of loss of habitat, because of poaching, because of people hunting them for their skin, for their trophies."

To help the cats, Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday ordered a leopard preservation zone with a roughly 10 kilometres (6.2 miles) radius be set up at Margalla Hills in an effort to protect the endangered species' natural habitat.

In recent years there have been signs of a leopard comeback in the park located just outside of Islamabad.

Conservationists say the animals likely drifted to the Margalla area — foothills of the Himalaya mountains — as it became heavily forested over the years. And they stayed on because they found prey, a stable environment and an eco-system that could support them.

Wildlife rangers check paw tracks on the forest soil daily to monitor the leopards' movements and numbers carefully. They use the footage from their cameras to record their activity.

"This is just the beginning of our scientific study, it will take time," said Satti.

News of the leopards has slowly spread and the IWMB says it is hoping to conduct tours to show the footprints and signs of the leopards in the wild to curious visitors.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dolphin that strayed is moved to sanctuary in Pakistan*

Reuters
08 Nov 2021






*LARKANA: An endangered grey dolphin twitches its flippers weakly as it lies in a truck speeding towards a sanctuary in Pakistan, while rescuers sprinkle water on the animal to keep its skin moist and save it from dying.*

Blind, with a snout equipped with two rows of sharp teeth, the Indus river dolphin strayed from its freshwater home into a busy waterway, and had to be lifted out by rescue staff in the southeastern province of Sindh after they trapped it in nets.

Now they must keep it alive as they race to the sanctuary 82 km (51 miles) away where they can free it.

"We have to try and get it to the river as soon as possible," said Mir Akhtar Hussain Talpur, an official of the provincial wildlife department, which has rescued 10 of the animals this year, eight of them in just the last month.

"When we are taking a rescued dolphin to the river, we have to be very careful," he said.

It was a delicate task to keep the skin wet and foster the animal's impression of being still in the water, while ensuring no fluid entered the blowhole by which it breathes, he added.

The dolphins are being squeezed out of their habitat after human activity, from dams for irrigation projects to pollution, penned them into a 1,200-km (750-mile) stretch of Pakistan's Indus river, or just half their original range.

Living for millions of years in the turbid waters, the mammals, just one of four surviving freshwater species, eventually went blind and use echolocation, or a form of sonar, for navigation.

They can grow to a length of more than two metres (2 yards) and exceed 100 kg (220 lb) in weight, feeding on catfish, carp and prawns, but need waters at least a metre deep to keep alive.

Some smaller animals stray into shallow irrigation canals, ponds and even fields, where they cannot survive. Although hunting them is banned, Sindh wildlife officials say that getting entangled in fishing nets remains a key threat.

But protection efforts have paid off, with numbers rebounding to 1,816 in 2019, up by half from 2001, a WWF survey showed. That was a far cry from the figure of 132 in 1972 that brought endangered status, leading to creation of the sanctuary.

About 30 animals have died in the roughly 200 rescue efforts Pakistan has launched since 1992. But all 27 rescues after 2019 have succeeded.


----------



## ghazi52

Our Guest Birds are here to enjoy not to die.
Pease Ban on hunting.
In every winter thousands of migratory birds like these beautiful flamingos come from as far as Siberia to this lake near village Sankar in Tharparkar Desert of Sindh ..


----------



## ghazi52

*LHC forms committee to examine wildlife possession laws*

CJP's daughter challenges act which allows keeping wildlife animals as pets


Rana Yasif
November 10, 2021

LAHORE: Justice Jawad Hassan of the Lahore High Court (LHC) formed a committee on Wednesday to examine the loopholes in laws that allow keeping wild animals as pets.

Justice Jawad was hearing a petition – filed by the daughter of the Chief Justice of Pakistan Gulzar Ahmed – that challenged Section 12 of the Punjab Wildlife Act 1974, through which wild animals were deprived of their natural habitats and kept in confinement.

The wildlife secretary will lead the committee, Justice Jawad stated, adding that the court would alter the act if need be.

During the proceedings, a wildlife officer told the court that no one issued the license to keep wild animals at home and that licenses were issued only for those animals which could easily be looked after at homes.

The petitioners, Sanita Gulzar and Syed Muhammad Ghazenfur filed the petition making the provincial government, wildlife department secretary, World Wildlife Fund-Pakistan (WWF) president and Ministry of Climate Change as respondents.

She maintained that due to Section 12 wild animals have been unnecessarily deprived and kept in confined spaces for the mere entertainment of humans, with little to no supervision from the concerned authorities.

Sanita further highlighted that the wild animals were often tortured, mistreated, starved, mishandled, drugged, agitated and exposed to bad living conditions, which is detrimental for their mental and physical well-being. Resultantly, the fundamental right to liberty – enshrined under Article 9 of the Constitution – of these wild animals is unjustifiably infringed.

She added that the right to life and liberty as written in Article 9 has been interpreted to extend beyond human beings and apply to animals in general as well.

Sanita stated that the respondent province of Punjab has more than 200 breeding farms across the province and more than 20 specialise in breeding exotic tigers and other big cats. Over the past five years, Pakistan has imported more than 85 big cats including pumas, tigers, lions and leopards to name a few. Out of the total, 15 ended up as trophies for hunters.

According to the respondent WWF, a leading organisation in wildlife conservation, the factors stated above played a significant role in shrinking the population of tigers globally.

Quoting some examples of the video clips which went viral, Sanita said that two lions met a terrible fate at the hands of unprofessional animal caretakers as they died while being transferred to a private lion farm.

She implored the court to declare that Section 12 of the Act is ultra vires the Constitution, and that it infringes upon the rights enshrined under Article 9 and Article 14 of the Constitution.

She further asked the court to suspend the operation of Sections 12 (b) prohibit respondent (no-2) from issuing licenses under the Act.

Section 12(1) states that "Certificate of lawful possession: 12 (1) No person shall be in possession of any wild animal unless he be in possession of a certificate of lawful possession granted in respect thereof by the officer authorized in this behalf.

"Provided that any person importing any wild animal, trophy or meat of a wild animal of a kind specified in the Second Schedule in accordance with the provisions of this Act or acquiring such animal, trophy or meat in accordance with the terms of a permit issued under this Act shall apply to the authorized officer for such certificate within thirty days from the date of importing or acquiring the animal, trophy or meat.”


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462882685018324992


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

An Elusive Animal Rarely Photographed, A Markhor Posed Against Rugged Crags Chitral, Circa 1937.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474703077961711621


----------



## ghazi52

The Himalayan Ibex is a sturdy goat found mainly in Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471430186625212418


----------



## ghazi52

Pied Kingfisher.(Ceryle rudis).
Rawal lake, Islamabad.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Back Lit , Rock Eagle Owl Glares Back , Un-Inhibited at the Powerful Nikkor 800mm f/5.6E Lens Mounted on the Nikon D5 , in the Remotest Areas of Rajanpur District.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ghugi in Punjabi, Fakhta in Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Myna in Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................
Wildlife in Pakistan showing signs of recovery​Deforestation, habitat destruction and water dispersion pose threat to several species


Anadolu Agency
March 02, 2022
.
*KARACHI: *Massive destruction and alteration of natural habitats, water dispersion, deforestation and illegal hunting and trade have taken a toll on Pakistan’s struggling wildlife over the past decade, posing serious threats to several rare species, according to experts and government officials.

Nevertheless, they said some “balancing” conservation efforts by the government and wildlife groups in collaboration with local communities have resulted in a rise in the population of several otherwise near-extinct species.

“Pakistan’s wildlife has long been under stress due to several factors, including habitat destruction, water dispersion, illegal hunting and trade and deforestation in recent years,” said Mohammad Moazzam Khan, a technical adviser to World Wide Fund for Nature (WWF) -Pakistan.

Speaking to Anadolu Agency on the occasion of World Wildlife Day falling on March 3, Khan, however, observed that there has been a “remarkable” increase in the population of several marine and land species in the country during the same period.

The South Asian country has seen an “ostensible” decrease in the number of migratory birds, wild bears, blackbucks, pangolins and Onagher (Indian asp), whereas there are some animals like leopards whose population has been reduced and increased simultaneously in different areas, according to the WWF official.

The number of snow leopards in the country’s northern Gilgit-Baltistan region, which borders China, and the common leopard found in northeastern Punjab province and the Islamabad-controlled part of Jammu and Kashmir has soared, whereas the leopard population in southern Sindh and southwestern Balochistan provinces has alarmingly declined, he added.

Khan said the population of hogs, gavials and crocodiles has also fallen by alarming levels due to “massive” deforestation” along the Indus River, mainly in Sindh.

Mudassir Hasan, the deputy director of wildlife for Punjab, the country’s largest province, noted that “degrading “ and “shrinking” habitats due to increasing human activity and climate change have wreaked havoc on the wildlife in the province.

“Climate change has brought all natural resources including wildlife around the world under stress, and Pakistan is no exception, “ Hasan told Anadolu Agency, adding the country’s richest province has recorded a huge decline in the number of migratory ducks in recent years.

“Our water bodies have become polluted and are shrinking. Space for migratory birds like cranes, flamingoes, gadwalls and canvasbacks is rapidly shrinking due to pollution and the unavailability of food,” he added.

*Fencing and deforestation*

According to Nawaz Khuhro, a Karachi-based analyst who regularly writes on the environment and climate change, the forest cover in Sindh has been reduced to an alarming level of less than 2%.

The key factors behind this massive deforestation, he said, are illegal encroachment by tribal chieftains and the allotment of forest lands to politicians and landlords for farming purposes by the government.

“Over the past three decades, over 200,000 acres of forest land have either been illegally occupied or allotted by the successive governments to their favorites in Sindh alone,” he said.

Fencing of the Line of Control – a de facto frontier that divides the Himalayan Kashmir valley between Pakistan and India -- and the Thar border has shrunk the habitat for wild boars, leopards and Onagher, he added.

*Sign of recovery*

Khan cited huge illegal trade behind the shrinking number of pangolins due to high demand for its meat and shells in China.

“There are some species like vultures and other rare birds which have shown signs of a recovery, but they are still endangered,” he said.

However, the populations of several species of Markhor goat, Pakistan’s national animal, the Sindh Ibex (wild goat), Balochistan Urial (wild sheep), Chinkara (deer), snow leopard and Nilgai (bluebuck) have shown an upward trajectory in recent years, contrary to predictions about their possible extinction, according to Khan.

In terms of marine species, he went on to say the number of blind Indus dolphins, all five species of marine turtles found in the Arabian Sea, and whales has seen significant growth.

Sharing a similar view, Hasan said wildlife authorities “to an extent” have managed to protect the rare Chinkara deer in the northeastern Cholistan Desert which borders neighboring India.

He said in Punjab’s Potohar range, the Urial goat has been protected with the help of local communities.

“The local communities take care of Urial, and in return, the government spends 80% of the money it earns through issuance of the license for hunting the four oldest goats on them every year," he explained, adding that the fee is charged in US dollars, with one Urial costing $18,000 to hunt.

Annually, 12 to 16 licenses are issued to both local and foreign hunters.

Last year, a US hunter paid a record $88,000 to bring down a Markhor in the northwestern Chitral mountains which sit on Afghanistan’s border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499443024614543365.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..
Wildlife sanctuary to be developed in Cholistan​
By Myra Khalid . 
March 4, 2022. 







 
A wildlife sanctuary area has been reserved in Cholistan for the preservation and breeding of the Great Indian Bustard. This was announced by the Punjab Wildlife, Fisheries and Forests Minister Samsam Bokhar.

The wildlife sanctuary will be situated near Bijnot in Cholistan about 80 kilometers away. The Cholistan area falls in the jurisdiction of Bahawalpur and Rahim Yar Khan districts.

The Great Indian Bustard is facing extinction. According to a handout released by the ministry, the establishment of the sanctuary in Cholistan will help increase its numbers and would also help promote the conservation of the Chinkara deer, rabbits, Bhat partridges and (Bhoora) partridge.

Speaking to Dawn, Bahawalpur Division Deputy Director Wildlife Zahid Ali Rai said that the minister’s visit to the area aimed to increase local community engagement so that locals can also participate in the conservation efforts of the wildlife department. The minister also urged residents to help stop illegal hunting.

As per reports, Mr Bokhari told locals that they will be provided jobs as an incentive to help deter poachers and apprehend those violating the law.

Around 30 men would be deployed as guards at check posts around the sanctuary.

The sanctuary will also have a drinking water facility and will have open water ponds for livestock. CCTV cameras will also be installed to monitor illegal hunting.

The Punjab wildlife secretary had already issued a notification of the allocation of 4,675km for the sanctuary......
..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fly over Salt Range, Punjab........

..





...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

!./





>:";';

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DF41

I like your postings of Pakistan wild life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

;'-





For over 20 years, environmental anthropologist Shafqat Hussain has been working to protect snow leopards in his native Pakistan.

Situated in the north of the country, the Gilgit-Baltistan region is home to three of the highest mountain ranges on Earth. This rocky terrain is perhaps "the best snow leopard habitat in the world," according to Hussain.







';:"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Black deer population in Pakistan increases after 53 years​Increase in the population of the previously extinct animal recorded after 17 black deer were released in Fort Abbas


Asif Mahmood
March 29, 2022





Black deer return to Pakistan
*
LAHORE: *For the first time In Pakistan, a successful release of a rare species of black deer into its natural habitat has begun to show positive results as the population of the previously extinct animal has increased after 53 years.

In October 2020, 17 black deer were released into the natural environment in Fort Abbas Tehsil in the Bahawalnagar district of south Punjab, and their numbers are now increasing rapidly.

According to Punjab Wildlife officials, another group of 25 black deer has been shifted from Lal Sohanra National Park to the Pre-Release Center in Khairpur Tamiwali where these animals will be released into nature after becoming acquainted with the environment.

Black deer in the Cholistan desert, considered to be their natural habitat, went extinct in 1967. Punjab Wildlife, with the support of the Pakistan Army, began work on the project to release the deer into the wild in the year 2000, District Wildlife Officer of Bahawalnagar Zahid Ali told _The Express Tribune_.

Ali explained that at the time it was decided that the deer should be bred in an artificial environment and then released into their natural habitat.

“For this purpose, black deer were released in Lal Sohanra National Park where they started to breed. Our main goal was to bring the black deer back to their natural environment," Ali added.







In order to rehabilitate the population, pre-release pens were made with the help of the Pakistan Army. A group of black deer was first relocated to Khairpur Tamiwali in November 2019.

The pre-release pens are intended to help train the animals to live in the natural environment and keep themselves alive for a year.

In September 2020, the group was transferred from Khairpur Tamiwali to another pre-release pen created in Fort Abbas, to aid their acclimatization with the environment.
Eventually, 17 black deer were released into the wild.

"We have built water ponds at various places in the area before releasing them into the natural environment," Zahid Ali said.

In order to ensure the safety of the animals, different types of natural grass has also been cultivated while a monitoring system has been set up and checkpoints created to fend off hunters.







According to Ali, the population of has increased over the year. The deer live separately in three different groups and roam freely in an area of about 30 to 40 kilometres.

Currently, no animal has died or been hunted.

According to Punjab Wildlife officials, black deer are being monitored regularly after being released.
Special attention is also being paid to their food and water in the area, as in the past water scarcity was the cause of their extinction.

According to officials, another group of 25 black deer has been shifted from Lal Sohanra National Park to the Khairpur Tamiwali Pre-Release Pen.

Here, like the first group, they will be accustomed to the natural environment and a year later they will be released in Cholistan.
,.,,.,........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Black deer population in Pakistan increases after 53 years. 
Mehrano wildlife sanctuary near Kot Diji of Dist Khairpur Mir’s of Sindh.




Pa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Signalian



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Wildlife Deptt rejects hyena’s attack on children in Mardan​APP
Sat, 6 Aug 2022





Wildlife Deptt rejects hyena's attack on children in Mardan


PESHAWAR, Aug 06 (APP): The Wildlife Department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has shown disagreement with report about hyena’s attack on children in Madey Baba village near Takker in Mardan district.

A couple of days earlier a dog-like animal attacked few children in Madey Baba village, injuring few of them. The animal quickly escaped when local people rushed to the site after listening shouts of terrified children.


In a press statement issued here on Saturday in a response to the claim of locals that few children were attacked by hyena in the area, the Wildlife Department argued that hyena was a nocturnal animal that comes out of den at night while the children were attacked at around 10:00 in morning.

Hyena is mostly visible in Lakki Marwat and D.I.Khan districts of KP and according to record, the animal has never been seen in Mardan district during the last 20 years, the statement reads.
Even in Lakki Marwat and D.I.Khan districts, no such reports of Hyena attack on human was reported, the Wildlife Department said.

The statement further said the department did not directly reject reports of locals about presence of hyena in the area as in view of changing climate and habitats of animals due to increasing population, migration of animal to the area could not be totally rejected.

The staff member of the Wildlife Department are vigilant and monitoring the situation besides remaining in contact with locals who are also educated about precautionary and safety measures to prevent any attack by animal in future, the statement concludes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Sindh wildlife department proposes ban on bird hunting amid floods​Provincial govt has been recommended to stop issuing permits for up to 2 years due to floods

Aftab Khan
October 08, 2022






Around three to four thousand permits are issued to local hunters every year. PHOTO: EXPRESS

The Sindh Wildlife Department has proposed a ban on hunting of local and migratory birds, citing devastating floods and climate change.

Sources told _The Express Tribune_ that the Sindh government had been recommended to stop issuing permits for the hunting of geese and partridge for up to two years.






Around three to four thousand permits are issued to local hunters every year. However, the recent heavy rains and floods have badly affected the wildlife along with humans.

The extreme heat in March and April has also affected the animal breeding.

Except Karachi, Kohistan, and desert areas, most of the bird habitats are hit by flooding.






The wildlife department has proposed to lift the ban after the population of wildlife is stabilised.

The department added that the ban should not be applied to the areas falling under the jurisdiction of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs as they remained unaffected by the floods.

It is worth mentioning that that every year from November to February, which is the non-breeding season, hunting of 10 pheasants and geese is allowed on every Sunday after paying a fee and obtaining a permit as per the law.






However, hunting is not allowed in areas designated as national parks and sanctuaries.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

ghazi52 said:


> ,..,.,
> View attachment 901152


Everyone in Pakistan is on a break

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Mesmerising arrival of feathered guests begins​Last year 650,000 migratory birds came to coastal areas of Pakistan






Aftab Khan
December 02, 2022


*KARACHI: *Migratory birds from the world’s coldest region have started flocking into the coastal areas of Pakistan, including the water bodies of Sindh, especially Sea View, Hawke’s Bay and Russian Beach.

Every year, these feathered guests fly thousands of miles from Central Siberian tundra to spend three months in the coastal areas of Pakistan.

According to birdwatchers, these migratory birds leave Siberia in autumn in search of food and warm weather and enter Pakistan via the Central Asian state of Kazakhstan.

They follow an instinctively set flyway during this regular seasonal movement which is one of the great wonders of the natural world.

Flyways are defined as flight pathways taken by migratory birds while moving between their overwintering quarters and breeding grounds.

Pakistan is included in the list of countries that are covered by the Central Asian Flyway.

The flyway in Pakistan is also known as Green Routes or Indus Flyway Zone.

The migratory birds of Pakistan include ducks, cranes, geese, flamingos, swans, flacons, and waders.

Their favorite food and wild plants are found in abundance in the freshwater lakes of Sindh and along the coastline.

A flock of migratory birds flying in a particular formation is a mesmerizing sight to behold and you don’t have to be a birdwatcher to appreciate this stunning phenomenon of the natural world.

According to the bird census of 2021- 22, more than 650,000 migratory birds stayed in the coastal areas and water bodies of Sindh, said Mumtaz Soomro, Administrator of the Sindh Wildlife Department, while speaking to _The Express Tribune._

“We are expecting more birds this season,” he said.

“We have formed teams at the district level to protect these feathered guests from predators.” George Sadiq, Program Officer at the International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN), said that these migratory birds are very sensitive.

“Usually, they prefer to fly to alternative countries instead of settling on dirt or polluted water,” he told _The Express Tribune_.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608376497961828354


----------

